# Southeast Washington



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

Any news?

Mike


----------



## Dave (Nov 5, 2007)

The Qualifying is at the land blind now. That's all I know. Don't have the call back numbers...sorry.


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

30 dogs called back to the second series in the Qual. The numbers are:
2-3-4-6-10-11-12-15-17-19-21-22-25-26-27-28-29-30-31-32-33-34-35-36-38-39-40-42-44-46

Arleen


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

In the Limited, 45 dogs called back to the 2nd series. Dog # 60 will start tomorrow morning. The callbacks are:

3-5-7-9-11-14-15-17-18-19-26-27-29-33-34-38-39-41-42-43-44-45-47-51-55-56-57-58-59-60-61-62-64-65-66-67-68-71-73-74-75-76-77-78-80

Arleen


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Qual 20 dogs back to the water blind Starting with #30 Saturday.


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

15 dogs back to the 4th in the Qual. 

2-3-6-12-15-21-28-30-31-34-35-39-42-44-46


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks for posting Arleen. I am back home with my dogs but it is good to keep track of the people and dogs I trained with all summer. Good luck to you and Gale.


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Annette said:


> Thanks for posting Arleen. I am back home with my dogs but it is good to keep track of the people and dogs I trained with all summer. Good luck to you and Gale.


Marie,

You were lucky to be out of this horrible heat all summer. It was just unrelenting. Gregg and Gale are literally freezing their butts off up there this weekend. They will be off to Lost Hills next weekend so they should thaw out and then it is off to the Golden Retriever National Specialty in Oklahoma. And if you think that is enough traveling, think again. They both got drawn for Mule Deer in November and how they got drawn for the prize location, I'll never know. They got 12-B, North Rim Kaibab. That will be another 10 days gone. They are going to owe me big time!!!!!! You need to take the 45 minute trip southward and come see my two litters of pups. 

Arleen


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Any news on the Qual or the Open?


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Only heard Open scrapped 4th series this morning due to a severe dog injury. They were re-setting a test. No results posted for Qual. 12 back to 4th in Am but dont have official callbacks.


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

What happened?


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

at least a general idea what happened without blame or anything else like that.

Kris


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

What I heard was Fen had a tumble, got cut up on rock and was taken to vet.
No blame at all placed. I judged there last year. The grounds although beautiful are rough. No matter how careful you are there is always a possibility of injury. I did not enter because my dog got hurt there in March and he is 9 years old. I didn't want to take a chance now.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Kim thank you for posting what happened. I hope Fen will be alright. It is a risk when ever we run our dogs. It can happen.


----------



## DenverB2B (Feb 22, 2009)

JKL said:


> What I heard was Fen had a tumble, got cut up on rock and was taken to vet.
> No blame at all placed. I judged there last year. The grounds although beautiful are rough. No matter how careful you are there is always a possibility of injury. I did not enter because my dog got hurt there in March and he is 9 years old. I didn't want to take a chance now.


Thanks for posting that Kim. I train and have run that exact same set up that they were running several times. That place is very rugged and these dogs run so hard that it could happen anywhere on those grounds.


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

Best Wishes to FEN, Eric and Brian. Hopefully it's just a few stitches and some R-n-R at home will find him better very soon.

Kris


----------



## Lucky Seven (Feb 4, 2008)

anyone have the derby results ???


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Unofficial Open results:

1st Bowie/ Karl Gunzer
2nd Billie/ Karl Gunzer
3rd Pink/ John Henninger or Chad Costa
4th Rider/ Karl Gunzer

Sorry, I don't have the Jams

Congratulations to all.

Hope Fen's injury is not too bad


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations to Karl and John .
Does anyone have the Q and Derby results?


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

Derby...


Moto got 1st......Moto and the Nitro Circus

Maggie got 4th...Beadle's Let It Be Maggie

Didn't get any other results.

Mike


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2009)

Prayers sent to Eric, Brian and Fen. I hope he will be OK A bad tumble is what took my dog out of field trials.


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Congratulations to all who placed this weekend. That's some pretty rough terrain. Hopefully Fen will be back to new in no time. Someone please keep us posted on his recuperation.

Arleen


----------



## leslie luray (Jul 18, 2009)

Congradulations to Yankee Fork Yancey and his owner/handler Gary Rowlett for their 2nd place finish in the Derby! You stepped up unexpectedly for Eric, and did an amazing job. Now on to the Q.

Leslie Luray


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Gary on Yancey's second in the Derby.
Thanks for posting Leslie. Do you have the other placements in Derby and Qual.
Marie


----------



## leslie luray (Jul 18, 2009)

Q placements:

1st # 42 Tucker H/ Gonia
2nd # 46 Louie H/ Gunzer
3rd #28 Piper H/Vandebrake
4th#31 Austin H/ Gonia or Madore
RJ #39 Shy H/ Dave Catey
Jams # 6 Alex H/ John Robinson
# 3 Fire H/ Eric Fangsrud
# 34 Storm H/ John Henninger

Derby: 1st #1 Moto H/Crouch, 2nd#22 Yancy H/ Rowlett, 3rd #10 Minx H/Scheldrup ,4th# 8 Maggie H/ Duke, RJ#31 Otis H/Lillebo
JAMS#3 Puzzle H/Abbott
#4 Cappy H/Patopea
#6 Ivy H/ Duke
#19 Leroy H/Crouch
# 26 Onx H/Kinnard
#29 Kate H/Kongsore
#30 Biz H/ Luray
# 34 Skatch/ Calvert


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations on your Jam in the Derby with Biz. Congrats to all the placements and Jams. Congrats to all in the Q as well.
Thanks for posting Leslie.


----------



## Jeff Bartlett (Jan 7, 2006)

tony nice job 
for a big time


----------



## Nitro Circus (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks Big Bucks

Congrats to Robert for his 3rd in the Derby with Minx.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Nitro Circus said:


> Thanks Big Bucks
> 
> Congrats to Robert for his 3rd in the Derby with Minx.


Oh, Oh.....looks who's joined the family! Nice job Tony!


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

I saw Fen yesterday morning at the hotel before I took off for home. He looked great, and other than a bandage around his foreleg he seemed perfectly normal, wagging his tail, animated as usual and happy to ride in the front seat for the drive back to Montana. Looks like he'll be back in training sooner than later, what a scary sight he was on Sunday though.

I'm posting the AM results to congratulate those who placed on a very difficult four series and to brag a little on my Gus who just turned three last week and got RJ in only his second AM.

1st - #18 "Wilson" Owner Barbara Furlano, Handled by John Pampy
2nd - #39 "Echo" OH - Marion Cary
3rd - #20 "Drake" OH - Michael Spalding
4th - #33 "Chip" OH - Tom Hartl
RJ - #27 "Gus" OH - John Robinson
Jams to: #4 "Chance" Calvert, #30 "Shade" - Labanara, #36"Chip" - Wilson, #45 "Mozart" - Dahlheim

Congrats to all, it was tough with only six dogs finishing without a handle.

John


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS John and Cheryl for Gus' fine showing in the AM and Alex's JAM in the Q. Great job!

Sarita and Bill


----------



## leslie luray (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks John for posting the Am results. A BIG Congratulations for your RJ with
Gus and your Jam with Alex in the Q. You sure are having fun with both your
"boys".

Leslie


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

John Robinson said:


> I saw Fen yesterday morning at the hotel before I took off for home. He looked great, and other than a bandage around his foreleg he seemed perfectly normal, wagging his tail, animated as usual and happy to ride in the front seat for the drive back to Montana. Looks like he'll be back in training sooner than later, what a scary sight he was on Sunday though.
> 
> I'm posting the AM results to congratulate those who placed on a very difficult four series and to brag a little on my Gus who just turned three last week and got RJ in only his second AM.
> 
> ...


John - Thanks for the update on Fen. Praying for his quick recovery.
Congrats in the Am. 5th Place in your second AM.  Yahoo!
Congrats to All.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Congratulations John!! I really enjoy your posts on RTF and it's wonderful to seeing you doing well with your dogs.

M


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

leslie luray said:


> Thanks John for posting the Am results. A BIG Congratulations for your RJ with
> Gus and your Jam with Alex in the Q. You sure are having fun with both your
> "boys".
> 
> Leslie


Big Congrats, John.


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Great job John with ALEX and GUS. Have a good Winter.


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS JOHN!!! How Awesome for you and Cheryl!

Glad to read Fen is alright.

Kris


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks for the congrats everybody. I do appreciate it, but it's a little embarrasing as there are four really good dogs that placed ahead of me. What's significant to me is having my young dog pass the test of legitimate AA contender. We pick up these pups at seven weeks and immediately start analyzing and trying to figure out if this dog is going to be a contender. We start basics with hope and expectations but always fearful of coming up against some training road block or fatal flaw in the dog. Gus was great from the get go and I was more positive about him than any other dog I have owned, but you never know, now I'm more sure than ever, but...

Looking forward to next spring, now it's hunting season!

John


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

John congratulations on Gus's RJ in the Am. That is terrific. Alex did good with a Jam in the Q also. Have a great hunting season. We still have 2 more trials the end of the month.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

..."as there are four really good dogs that placed ahead of me." , Amateur All-Age Stake, and just turned three..

All the more reason for ...Congratulations!!!  

Topbrass Montana Lonesome Dove, "Gus" .......well earned!!

Happy Hunting Season!

Judy

Edit: Oh!!! ......Things That Are Red for 500, a "Casey" pup  Q JAM !! .. 
Congratulations to Lee as well!


----------

